# A scratched coating heals itself quickly and easily, with light not heat (w/ video)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

A scratched coating heals itself quickly and easily, with light not heat (w/ video) (Video: 1:53).



> *Imagine you're driving your own new car--or a rental car--and you need to park in a commercial garage. Maybe you're going to work, visiting a mall or attending an event at a sports stadium, and you're in a rush. Limited and small available spots and concrete pillars make parking a challenge. And it happens that day: you slightly misjudge a corner and you can hear the squeal as you scratch the side of your car--small scratches, but large anticipated repair costs.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally, I just rub out the scratches with Turtle Wax Rubbing Compound - and, yes, to do it requires "elbow grease" IOWs a lot of effort.

-- Tom


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You park you car in the sun and come back after dark to find all the paint has dripped off and solidified around the tyres....


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

DaveBurnett said:


> You park you car in the sun and come back after dark to find all the paint has dripped off and solidified around the tyres....


Hi Dave,



-- Tom


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Happy Easter!!


----------

